# Red Eyes



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I would go back to the vet, or even a canine opthalmologist because goldens tend to have some interesting eye issues. The pup could have distichia, which is little lashes that are brushing against her eyeball, thus causing redness and irritation.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie had that when she had her pink eye. The vet gave us some swelling drops to put in and within 2-3 days she was better.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would go back to be on the safe side. Ask him also if the pollen could be causing some of the problems. In some areas of the country, pollen has been causing alot of problems for dogs.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy had pink eye, and you can tell when the pollen is high by looking at her. She gets benadryl when her eyes get all red.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It could be so many things. Definitely go back to the vet!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would not ignore it, but would find an ophthalmologist...

http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html#_California:


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

going back to the vet tomorow. The doggie eye doctor wanted 250 to see her. The vet will do a recheck for about 25 dollars and Ill ask her if she recommends seeing the specialist. Thanks for your input everyone. For what its worth the trainer at class tonight thought it was nothing to worry about. Most likely allergies or irratation from dirt. I didnt not tell her this problem has been present for 3 weeks though. DUH!


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

VET said everything is totally fine nothing to worry about.


----------



## cosmo521 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi. I'm new here. New dog owner as well. We have had 10 month old cosmo for about 2 months. His eyes look just like your Honey's. We have already spent $$$ at the vet for different issues and I'm deciding I need to try home remedies. Cosmo's look just like this and the bottom corners look a bit saggy......I think I'm going to try Benadryl. Hoping it's allergies. We have a pretty big garden of landscaping that he llikes to poke around in. Keep me up to date. This has been about 3 weeks for us, too


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Red eyes are nothing to mess with. It can be uveitis which causes glaucoma, cataracts and the dog may have to have their eyes removed. Our opthomologist told me one woman waited two weeks to come in after the vet referred her and her dog is permanently blind.
My Gunner had slightly pink in the whites of his eyes, the vet saw something behind his iris and he was diagnosed with all three of the above eye diseases. It is genetic. Luckily Gunner has responded well to treatment. He gets two kinds of eye drops twice a day. Yes the vet opthomologist is expensive (ours is about $125 a visit) but worth saving Gunner's eyes.


----------

